# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الدستوري >  أثر الحكم بعدم الدستورية وفقاًً لآخر التعديلات المستحدثة

## اشرف سعد الدين



----------


## saad95

بارك الله بجهودكم

----------


## saad95

شكرا للقائمين على هذا الموقع

----------


## saad95

شكرا لكممممممممممممم

----------


## saad95

شكرا لكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------

